
Show HN: Income Reporters – Tracking bloggers who post their income reports - scottatmu
http://www.incomereporters.com
======
scottatmu
I've also been addicted to reading bloggers monthly income reports but could
never find a central location for me to store any of them. I know last year a
fellow Redditor developed a similar website but it seems to be down ... so I
thought I'd take a couple weeks to put this together.

What are your thoughts on this project so far?

